# Popufurs?



## Sunari (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone have a list? I'd love to see all their art.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 16, 2011)

That's a bit of an odd request. It's hard to pin down exactly who is and is not a popufur. 
There is however a nifty site popufur.com which will rank the artists on FA. Just go through the list.


----------



## Sunari (Oct 16, 2011)

I know it sounds really weird, and I'm really sorry it did xD I really just want to see how my art measures up to theirs.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2011)

Sunari said:


> I know it sounds really weird, and I'm really sorry it did xD I really just want to see how my art measures up to theirs.


Popularity doesn't necessarily mean quality, there's many good artists with barely any views and others with shitty art and tons of views.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Popularity doesn't necessarily mean quality, there's many good artists with barely any views and others with shitty art and tons of views.



Sounds like pretty much any industry. But such is the way of the world. :/


----------



## Fay V (Oct 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Popularity doesn't necessarily mean quality, there's many good artists with barely any views and others with shitty art and tons of views.



this. popularity isn't just quality, it's networking and getting people to pay attention to you. 
If you look at the site I mentioned, the top artists ranked will do. It measures by views and watches so you ought to be okay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this. popularity isn't just quality, it's networking and getting people to pay attention to you.
> If you look at the site I mentioned, the top artists ranked will do. It measures by views and watches so you ought to be okay.


Speaking of which have you seen Clayton's views?  Holy shit!  But he spams more than the monty python song.


----------



## Sunari (Oct 16, 2011)

Clayton gives me a lot of sh*t about stuff :I

I'm not good with people :I I accidentally say stupid stuff = No friends.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 16, 2011)

Sunari said:


> Clayton gives me a lot of sh*t about stuff :I
> 
> I'm not good with people :I I accidentally say stupid stuff = No friends.



Clayton gives everyone shit. We learn, we live, we love...and sometimes we want to slap him, or give him a puppy.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 16, 2011)

Some people get attention just because they're the loudest and most obnoxious people around.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 16, 2011)

Most of the time I see people with okay art with lots of drama and/or snarkiness getting the most attention and being "popufur" while there are those with amazing art who are just kinda quiet and get page views and faves but no real interaction within the fandom. 

Because of this I'm not sure being "popufur" is always a good thing...


----------



## Telnac (Oct 16, 2011)

A half-assed artist who draws porn will always be far more popular than an amazing artist who only does clean work.  It's an unfortunate truth of the fandom, but a truth nonetheless.  Popularity != quality.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 16, 2011)

Why care about popufurs who might be potentially elitist and snotty to their fanbase? :V

Support the smaller artists who aren't dicks, they deserve it more than the 200k+ pageview popufurs.


----------



## Xenke (Oct 16, 2011)

http://popufur.com/?page=1


----------



## Elim Garak (Oct 16, 2011)

Put it this way.
It's like music, most "artists" that are popular bring out piss poor music and get more gains from their looks.
There's a lot of smaller artists with amazing music.
This can also be applied to other forms of art.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 16, 2011)

I wish I was popufur :C


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 16, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I wish I was popufur :C


 Draw moar porn recolors. Then you're popular. Make sure you include the ten-foot-long dog dicks.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 16, 2011)

Im a popfur because I say so, there is no organization that says otherwise.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 16, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I wish I was popufur :C



Draw porn (doesn't have to be good), comment on _everything_, tell everyone how cool their art is and how much you'd like to suck their dick. You must follow through on the dick-sucking if the opportunity arises or else be forever shunned.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 16, 2011)

Popfur is so wrong in so many ways, says ive got 1k something views when in reality ive got like 4051... OMG $%! RUN!!!!


----------



## Aetius (Oct 16, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Draw moar porn recolors. Then you're popular. Make sure you include the ten-foot-long dog dicks.



You forgot lots and lots of Vore.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Popfur is so wrong in so many ways, says ive got 1k something views when in reality ive got like 4051... OMG $%! RUN!!!!



Hasn't been updated for about 4 months by the look of it. How dreadful!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You forgot lots and lots of Vore.



Thats next on my list though you get more popfur more quickly on inkbunny. In like one day I got something like 15 watchers by posting that stupid slut husky.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 16, 2011)

Avoid them if possible, unless you like to look at iron dicks that are as long as your arm, and five times as thick.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You forgot lots and lots of Vore.


Funny I'd forget that seeing that I'm a sergal.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 16, 2011)

Cool, Narse is 5th.
It's so horrible about Athus. I didn't know the guy, but it's still sad. I know a lotta people knew him and said he was a great guy.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 16, 2011)

oh cerbrus is number 48, interesting. 
Anyway. I always feel a bit bad for popufurs. People always think they're dicks, and some of them must be, but at the same time after dealing with some furries I could see why they might not be as super friendly all the time. 
"are you open for commissions?" "not right now sorry" "pm me when you are" w-what. no. I don't have time for that.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> oh cerbrus is number 48, interesting.



I assume you mean cerberus and not cerbrus or cerberusnl


----------



## Fay V (Oct 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I assume you mean cerberus and not cerbrus or cerberusnl



I got confused and dumb 
New watch though


----------



## Takun (Oct 16, 2011)

I am popufurrest


----------



## Mentova (Oct 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Thats next on my list though you get more popfur more quickly on inkbunny. In like one day I got something like 15 watchers by posting that stupid slut husky.


If you need someone to be slutty for your stupid popufur porn I'll be your man.

Together, we can go to the top! We'll make billions of internet dollars!


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 16, 2011)

Mentova said:


> If you need someone to be slutty for your stupid popufur porn I'll be your man.
> 
> Together, we can go to the top! We'll make billions of internet dollars!



Trillions!

(They're worth just as much as internet dollars)


----------



## Sunari (Oct 16, 2011)

No wonder I have problems. I'm reserved and quiet, and don't stir up a lot of trouble.


----------



## Sunari (Oct 16, 2011)

I've tried drawing different fetishes (mind you, I refuse to draw several becuase I just don't like them), and I've tried drawing porn, but it doesn't help much.


----------



## Sunari (Oct 16, 2011)

I never said I supported them, I want to surpass them. However, unlike them, I wouldn't be cruel to those that appreciate my art.

I need to get more popular, my future kinda depends on it. Popufurs make more money. I have no job, and no way to get my $11,000 GRS surgery because my insurance won't cover it.


----------



## Sunari (Oct 16, 2011)

You and me both hun. :C


----------



## Sunari (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm surprised you're not way up there. That picture you did for Sansuno was just brilliant.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 16, 2011)

Sunari said:


> I never said I supported them, I want to surpass them. However, unlike them, I wouldn't be cruel to those that appreciate my art.
> 
> I need to get more popular, my future kinda depends on it. Popufurs make more money. I have no job, and no way to get my $11,000 GRS surgery because my insurance won't cover it.


You're better off doing odd jobs...or studying damn hard to be a professional artist. The fandom is a cruel place and if you're in it for money chances are you will be burned out in a mountain of dicks.

try temp agencies.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 17, 2011)

Is it just me that sees 5 posts of a conversation without any indication there was another person posting at all? I am confused...


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Popularity doesn't necessarily mean quality, there's many good artists with barely any views and others with shitty art and tons of views.



Every art site ever in a nutshell.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 17, 2011)

Sunrari, use "reply with quote" instead of "reply" and when you're looking to reply to lots of people at the same time, use "multi-quote." I'm saying this because I don't see any indication of you actually talking to anyone.

Anyways, it sucks that the people getting more views, watches, and stuff are those who just comment on all the things. But it makes sense as to why it works... I think that the better artists just need to be a bit louder, you know? Doesn't make it any less of a shit reality, of course.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 17, 2011)

Sunari said:


> Stuff and Things



Did... did you just have a conversation with yourself?


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of which have you seen Clayton's views?  Holy shit!  But he spams more than the monty python song.


 
HAhaha well to be honest, I bet 1/2 of my views are from drama... 1/4 is from spamming and 1/4 is from my watchers



Sunari said:


> Clayton gives me a lot of sh*t about stuff :I
> 
> I'm not good with people :I I accidentally say stupid stuff = No friends.


 I don't give you a lot of shit. I gave you shit one time, and that was for I believe.. drawing a picture of a slit wrist with writing on a wall for your friend who killed themselves. Or was that someone else? I dunno, I don't care enough to look around



Glaice said:


> Why care about popufurs who might be potentially elitist and snotty to their fanbase? :V
> 
> Support the smaller artists who aren't dicks, they deserve it more than the 200k+ pageview popufurs.


mmm nnn hmmm.. hnnnggg...hmm... nnn.. hnnnn *shits pants* uhmmm nnnnooott rallayyyy
Not all popular artists are dicks. To say "he has lots of pageviews, he must be a snobby douche" is kind of retarded.
I like to believe that I'm not a douche to my watchers. I like talking to them and replying to them and etc etc etc. Then again I only have ~ 107K pageviews, so I don't know if I have crossed into the "snobby douche" section yet


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 17, 2011)

Takun said:


> I am popufurrest



You sir are a butt.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 17, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I'll be your man.



And you will be mine.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh, and I just wanna point out that the term 'popufur' makes me cringe like fuck.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 17, 2011)

Sunari said:


> I never said I supported them, I want to surpass them. However, unlike them, I wouldn't be cruel to those that appreciate my art.
> 
> I need to get more popular, my future kinda depends on it. Popufurs make more money. I have no job, and no way to get my $11,000 GRS surgery because my insurance won't cover it.


Temp agencies, unemployment agencies, etc, these will help you more than furries will.

However I am sure people will be willing to donate and also participate in commission drives for you to raise funds to help this situation if you explain what is going on. People get money and donations for stupider things in this fandom.


----------



## Kailombax (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think all popular artists are dicks. I mean, they are people. You'll meet nice people, arrogant people, etc. So yeah, that's the way I see it. I don't judge a popular (hate the term "popufur") artist unless they did something that made them deserve to be called. 

Anyway, all the other suggestions were good. Temp agencies and the like would help a bit more then commissioning.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 10, 2011)

necro


----------

